

YouTube exceeds App Engine quota - Pyrodogg
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=theyearinreview

======
spooneybarger
Care to explain that as except for what you linked to, everything seems
perfectly normal.

~~~
Pyrodogg
It's an official YouTube account covered in a giant message.

 _App Engine Error

Over Quota

This Google App Engine application is temporarily over its serving quota.
Please try again later._

Many of the comments at the bottom of the page indicate many other users are
getting it to.

------
aonic
It appears it's actually an iframe'd webpage that's out of quota

<http://youtube-rewind.appspot.com/>

